# drive cage from antec 900



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

hi does anyone know if the antec 900 dive cage will fit into a normal case (that has at least 3x 5.25" bays)....im hoping it does but wanted to make sure that it doesnt have any extra bits that make it fit ONLY in an antec 900.......

was needing it so that i could put some extra hdds in my machine.....the fan also looks cool too!......

so does anyone know if you can do this...or has anyone done this already....?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

physically, it will fit. however, i'm not positive on screw placement...it will line up, but i'm not sure exactly how. it may be set too far forward or back, not sure.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

thanks.....does anyone have a pic of the drive cage from the side??....maybe that might help.....


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I found this, i dont know if it will help.








.


----------

